# WinMFS upgrade reboots constantly



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

My old 80GB IDE drive in my Samsung direcTivo was slowly beginning to die so i did an upgrade to a new 120Gb Seagate drive that I had in storage but is new, never used. I used WinMFS to do the upgrade so I wouldn't have to mess with swapping cables on my CD drive. Everything seemed to go fine, but after about a week, I noticed the DTivo was rebooting every hour or so. After doing a 'Clear toDo list and program information' followed by a 'clear and Delete Everything', the reboots continued. I removed the new Seagate drive, put it in my PC and ran Seagate diagnostics on it. All of the tests came up with no errors. Putting the old drive back in the DTivo got rid of the reboots.

I'm kind of at a loss at how to proceed here. When the reboots started, I assumed that the new drive I had put in the DTivo was bad. Now, I have no idea what happened. Is it possible some kind of corruption took place using WinMFS to do the upgrade.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like a corrupt software installation or a bad drive. I've seen drives pass diagnostics with flying colors only to have them crap out completely for no apparent reason. Based on what you're saying I'd lean more towards a software issue. Try reinstalling the software with a freshly downloaded version of WinMFS and see how it goes.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Try to run the long diagnostics (sometimes called burn-in). I had a WD drive that would make my computer bluescreen several times a day and which passed the short diagnostic, but failed the long one.

If it passes, then do another backup of the old drive and re-image the new one. Perhaps even leave it at 80G, don't expand it to 120. If this restored backup works fine, then you can expand it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

stamasd said:


> Try to run the long diagnostics (sometimes called burn-in). I had a WD drive that would make my computer bluescreen several times a day and which passed the short diagnostic, but failed the long one.
> 
> If it passes, then do another backup of the old drive and re-image the new one. Perhaps even leave it at 80G, don't expand it to 120. If this restored backup works fine, then you can expand it.


I was doing the long diagnostics, it passed with flying colors.

I'll try re-imaging the new drive.


----------

